# Entwickler Notebook bis 900€



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

*Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Hallo an alle Experten. 
Ich suche ein Notebook für 700-900€. Es sollte einen Core-I7 Vierkerner haben um auch Zukunftstauglich zu sein. Desweiteren sind mir viel Ram , möglichst vielfältige Schnitstellen (z.B. USB 3.0), ein NUMPAD und gute Verarbeitung wichtig. Grafik ist erstmal nebensächlich. Blue-Ray wäre schön, ist aber auf jedenfall kein muss. Es sollte zwischen 15 und 17 Zoll liegen.
Ich habe selber schon einmal geschaut und dieses ASUS X5MSV-SX319V (N53) 8GB RAM !! gefunden. Was mir daran auch gefällt ist das man den Ram bis zu 16Gb aufrüsten kann. 

Ich weiss, dass dieses Display ein Glare-Type ist, obwohl ich am liebsten ein Mattes Display hätte, finde in dieser Preisklasse mit ähnlichen Leistungsdaten aber keins. 
Kann jemand sagen, ob das B&O Soundsystem etwas taugt, bzw. einen Aufpreis wert ist? Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem oder andere Vorschläge? 
Bin für jedes gute Argument zu haben...


----------



## Cyberian (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Wie wäre das z.B. als 17 Zoll: Acer Aspire 7750G-2638G50Mnkk, Radeon HD 6850 (LX.RB102.085) | Geizhals.at Deutschland hier der Testbericht dazu: Test Acer Aspire 7750G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests
für 15 Zoll: Acer Aspire 5750G-2638G50Mnkk (LX.RCG02.082) | Geizhals.at Deutschland auch ein Testbericht: Test Acer Aspire 5750G Notebook - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Hmm, 
Also mit ACER habe ich persönlich so meine Probleme! Ich weiss, dass dies eine sehr subjective
Einschätzung ist, doch mit der ACER Hotline möchte ich - wenn es geht - weiteren Kontakt vermeiden. Ausserdem missfällt mir die Tastatur von ACER Notebooks. Einen sehr komisches Gefühl zum schreiben.
Die Richtung war aber auf jedenfall schonmal sehr gut! 
Ach ja, weiss einer, ob das von Asus mehr als 8GB Ram unterstützt und ob dieses Sandy-Bridge Board zu den "möglicherweise defekten" gehört?


----------



## Cyberian (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Ich dachte die mobilen Chipsätze bei Sandy Bridge unterstützen alle nur bis 8 GB maximal...du hast echt gute Anforderungen quadcore i7 8GB Ram USB3 und kein Acer und dann noch matt das geht erst ab 1000 los  also soweit ich es gesehen habe kann aber nochmal schauen...http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a621259.html oder http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a638588.html beide 17er

15er in matt kosten mit den Anforderungen ca 1500...


----------



## Big0 (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Hallo Cyberian,
Stand vor kurzem auch vor der gleichen Frage und hab mich dann für das von dir genannte Asus X5MSV-SX319V entschieden.
Also ich bin immernoch begeistert von dem Gerät, es läuft sehr leise und wenn man mal ein Spielchen spielt, bleibt es auch angenehm.
Die B&O Lautsprecher sind klasse  um Welten besser als die Acer oder Lenovo Lautsprecher die ich noch getestet hatte.

Als Nachteile sind das Display zu nennen, welches kontrastreicher sein könnte sowie die Klavierlackoberfläche um das Display herum,
dieses hab ich mir mit ein paar mal drüber wischen schon leicht zerkratzt 

Empfehlen würde ich dir auch noch die Garantieverlängerung auf 3 Jahre für ca. 75€, da bekommt man als VIP Mitglied von Asus
Vorzüge bei RMA's sowie technischen Fragen.

Wenn du noch Fragen zu dem Notebook hast immer raus damit 

Gruß Big0


----------



## Cyberian (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Ich bin nicht der Threadersteller aber denke er kann die Antwort trotzdem zuordnen


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Hmm, 
 das mit der Sandy-Bridge kann sein, allerdings würde dann das
ASUS X5MSV-SX319V (N53) 16GB RAM !!
 überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben. Ausserdem sind die Anforderungen sind ja  nicht alle fix! 6GB RAM reichen völlig, und Blue-Ray sowie USB 3.0 wären  halt "nice to have". 
 Dass ich aber für die gleiche Konfiguration mit mattem Display ca. 500€  mehr ausgeben soll ist für mich mal überhaupt nicht einzusehen!! Kann  mir keiner sagen, dass die in der Herstellung so teuer sind!

Danke auch an Big0 für deine Einschätzung! Kann man bei dem Teil die  Grafik ausschalten, um Akku zu sparen? Das Display werde ich dann wohl  im nächsten Media-Markt mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen... Danke für  den Hinweis.


----------



## Cyberian (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Naja bei dem 17ern der Dell ist das Display matt hat ne Auflösung von 1600x900 http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a638588.html  und matte Displays kosten angeblich in der Herstellung 50% mehr aber das bezieht sich ja auf den Displaypreis nicht den Gesamtpreis. Aber wenn du dein Wahl eh schon getroffen hast war der Thread wohl generell etwas unsinnig


----------



## Ruffstaarr (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Naja, also erstens habe ich ja auch nach Erfahrungen mit dem gesucht, und bin fündig geworden 
Zweitens gabs bis zum letzten Post nur - bei mir unbeliebte - Acer als Alternative... 
Drittens gefält mir das Ding von Dell ziemlich gut! 
Der kostet zwar 100€ mehr, aber bei der Preisentwicklung werde ich den im Auge behalten! 
Wie ich schon erwähnt habe ist die Verarbeitung wichtig, und das hätte ich bei Dell ja auch, obwohl ich - wie ich zugebe - Asus Fan bin.
2 Zoll mehr und 2 USB 3.0 sind ja echt nicht zu verachten, und das der auch noch Matt iss, setzt ihm die Krone auf.


----------



## Big0 (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Oh Sorry meinte natürlich dich Ruffstaarr 

Der i7 unterstützt auf jedenfall die 16GB Ram und ist dadurch, dass er 4 Ramsteckplätze (beim Asus) hat einfach aufzurüsten.



			
				Ruffstaarr schrieb:
			
		

> Danke auch an Big0 für deine Einschätzung! Kann man bei dem Teil die Grafik ausschalten, um Akku zu sparen? Das Display werde ich dann wohl im nächsten Media-Markt mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen... Danke für den Hinweis.


Das NB untersützt die Nvidia Optimus Technologie, dadurch schaltet es die Nvidia im Desktop ab und verwendet die HD 3000. 
Akku hält dann ca. 3,5h.  

Als Alternative hatte ich auch noch das Dell XPS15, dieses wurde in Tests aber immer als sehr laut bezeichnet, deshalb habe ich davon abstand genommen.
Wie das neue Vostro ist kann ich aber auch nicht sagen, *>hier<* aber mal ein Test.
Dort ist bloß der kleine i5 mit Nvidia GF 525m drin aber wird unter Last deutlich lauter als das Asus, wäre für mich ein K.O. Kriterium.


----------



## Cyberian (17. Mai 2011)

War ja nur ein Späßchen von mir deswegen auch der Smilie, Asus ist auf jeden Fall Ok ich habe auch stur nach deinen Vorgaben gesucht und dann einfach den billigsten genannt . Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Ruffstaarr (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Entwickler Notebook bis 900€*

Ach, ja, das leben könnte ohne Qual der Wahl so einfach sein
Ich habe selber mal bei Dell geschaut und bin mit einem XPS 17 6GB Ram mit Sandy-Bridge auf 929€ gekommen. HMM, gar nicht so einfach! Jetzt soll der auch noch laut sein, und ausserdem weiss ich nich, ob "truelife HD" So spiegelt, dass man sich "in der Konsole" selber bewundern kann


----------

